# What wheels are you using with your Orca?



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Turns out that I'm starting to find my Ksyriums a little harsh on my new Orca. I had Ksyriums on my old Trek carbon and it was never really an issue. So I was wondering what kind of wheelsets some of you have tried and find work well with the Orca. I'm looking for something stiff and light without the harshness. I'm kinda eye the Easton EC90 SL carbon clinchers but my current hang ups are on long term durability and failure.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I am on my 2nd season with Reynolds DV46C ULs. I have been happy with them and like them better than the Rolf Vigor RS wheels I bought my 07 Orca with. The Rolfs are a great wheels from the money but I just like the way my bike rides on the DV46s. I ride the Reynolds everyday and can say they have taken a pretty good pounding without any drama.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I on a 51cm 2010 Orca with Zipp 404 clinchers. Love em:thumbsup:


----------



## emarowitz (Aug 28, 2006)

I am riding a 58cm 2010 and have standardized on Zipp 303s Clincher (with alum. braking suface) w/ a rear powertap hub. Very happy with the setup. (Used to ride Reynolds Assault / Attack - great wheel but just wasnt comfortable with the carbon braking performance) Also, I get kind of shaky while riding over 40mph with strong cross winds which is why I went with the lower profile 303s over the more aero 404s. My buddy just got a set of Zip 101s and they look like a very nice wheel for the price as well.

Good luck,
Eric


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I am riding the Kysriums SL Red and don't have a problem. I used to ride at 120 lbs pressure but have dropped some weight on me and now ride at 115 lbs in the tires and it's a noticeably different smoother ride.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Tort said:


> I am riding the Kysriums SL Red and don't have a problem. I used to ride at 120 lbs pressure but have dropped some weight on me and now ride at 115 lbs in the tires and it's a noticeably different smoother ride.


What kind of tires are you using? I typically run Pro Races or GP4000s on my other rides but on the Orca I'm still on stock tires ...Vittoria Diamante Pros. I usually run them at 110psi but lowered it to 100psi and I weigh 145 lbs.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I am currently around 175 lbs. I was running Conti- Force/Attack until the rear wore out. I replaced it with an Conti-Ultra Gatorskin as I like the durability and resistance to flatting. I ran Pro Races originally but they wore out too quick for training rides. I haven't tried the GP4000's yet but will next tire change as I am curious how they ride. And I will never do Michelin Pro Race 3's again, they have a very short life span and were flat magnets.


----------

